
Show HN: Decentralized financial management tool for non-hierarchical teams - bodymindarts
https://medium.com/@misthosio/de-risking-multisig-wallets-cd03dedbfe1c
======
bodymindarts
Today we launched www.misthos.io. Misthos is the most advanced multisig
bitcoin wallet for businesses, emphasizing frictionless setup, low risk and
streamlined collaboration.

Read more about our launch here: [https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-wallet-
blockstack-decentral...](https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-wallet-blockstack-
decentralized/)

~~~
jhunter1016
Really clean UI. Looks fantastic. Can you talk about how you see Misthos being
used in a little more detail? The post has some examples, but I'm curious if
you have more.

~~~
bodymindarts
Sure, misthos is designed with collaboration in mind. Its for project teams,
investment partnerships and other ad hoc ventures that want collective
ownership and transparency of their cash flow.

Examples of ppl using it today (from our beta testers) are:

\- crypto focused youtube channel receiving donations and dividing it
transparently to the individual content contributors of the channel.

\- A startup building out a payment processor that has their cut of the
bitcoin cashflow stream into misthos for further dividing up amongst the team
members.

\- A team offering consulting around onbording institutions and individuals
onto crypto (that get payed in BTC for their services).

It is also really useful for informal groups such as Bitcoin Meetups as there
is literally no setup cost, where setting up a shared bank account to manage
expensive would include prohibitive overhead.

------
olegbitlum
I attended the demo and found the product and team delivering a very
consistent first version which supports the scenarios I was looking for

